# Medion Erazer X6811



## k4m1k42e (8. November 2010)

Guten Abend Community,

seit heute sind die 3 brandneuen Medion X6811 im Medionshop gelistet:

*MEDION® ERAZER® X6811 (MD 97625):* *1599€*
Intel® Core™ i7-740QM Prozessor, Original Windows®7 Home Premium, NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX460M, 640 GB Festplatte, 160 GB SSD, 6 GB Arbeitsspeicher, USB 3.0, Gaming optimierte Tastatur, 9-Zellen Li-Ionen Hochleistungsakku, HDMI Out, Dolby Home Theater® v3, 39,6cm (15,6") glare Full-HD Display (LED Backlight)

*MEDION® ERAZER® X6811 (MD 97624): 1199€*
Intel® Core™ i7-740QM Prozessor, Original Windows®7 Home Premium, NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX460M DirectX® 11 Grafik, 640 GB Festplatte, 6 GB Arbeitsspeicher, USB 3.0, HDMI, Gaming optimierte Tastatur, 39,6 cm (15,6’’) Full-HD Display (LED Backlight)

*MEDION® ERAZER® X6811 (MD 97623): 1049€*
Intel® Core™ i5-460M Prozessor, Original Windows®7 Home Premium, NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX460M, 640 GB Festplatte, 4 GB RAM, USB 3.0, Gaming optimierte Tastatur, 9-Zellen Li-Ionen Hochleistungsakku, Bluetooth, HDMI Out, Dolby Home Theater® v3, 39,6cm (15,6") non-glare HD Display

Die beiden teureren Modelle besitzen ein glare Full HD Display mit LED Backlight. Denke die hohe Auflösung und Spiegelungen dürften beim Zocken hinderlich sein.

Dem gegenüber steht vorallem beim 1199€ Gerät der Quad-Core und 6 statt 4Gb RAM. 
Die 400€ Aufpreis für die 160Gb SSD sind leider etwas utopisch.

Meine Frage zu welchem dieser Notebook würdet ihr greifen?
Möchte mir die Tage eines bestellen.
Thx
k4m1k42e


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (8. November 2010)

ich weiß nciht recht was ich von medion halten soll...iwie solln die geräte nicht sogeil sein von denen. der support soll auch das grauen sein...
verarbeitungstechnisch kann ich die medion sachen voll nicht leiden. ech ttotal billiges plastik.
leistung. okay klingt gar nicht so schlecht.
aber bei so viel geld würd ich mir iwie einen anderen hersteller suchen


----------



## iRaptor (8. November 2010)

Wenn du so viel Geld ausgeben willst dann ist das totaler Unsinn.
Baue es dir selbst zusammen oder wenn du es nicht kannst dann lass es von Alternate machen.

EDIT: Sorry wusste nicht das du eine NB willst. Suche dir aber lieber einen anderen Hersteller. 

Lg


----------



## k4m1k42e (8. November 2010)

Das Erazer X6811 hat das gleiche Gehäuse wie das teurere MSI GT663.
Nur wesentlich schlichter vom Design und damit eher Business tauglich.
Das X7811 von nem Kumpel ist tadellos verarbeitet und läuft problemlos.

Mir geht es nur darum, ob ich zum 740QM mit 6Gb RAM greifen soll und wie negativ sich das Full HD Display, beim Zocken in einer nicht nativen Auflösung macht.
Dazu der Nachteil eines glare Displays. Bitte nur fundierte Antworten.


----------



## rAveN_13 (8. November 2010)

Ich würde zum Quad *97624* greifen da dieser einfach zukunftssicherer ist und in Spielen u. Anwendungen klar (d. h. i. d. R.) überlegen ist. 

Willst du allerdings nur gelegentlich spielen bei großtmöglicher Akkulaufzeit ist natürlich die kleinere Variante zu präferieren.

Schaut man auf P/L ganz klar die Mitte von den beiden. Das kleinere bietet einfach zu wenig. Das größere ist aufgrund der SSD überteuert.


----------



## Freak2011 (8. November 2010)

du kannst ja jeh nach Game die AUflösung runterschrauben  also istd as wumpe und im office betrieb oder für filme ist doch das mords genial ^^  und die GTX460m kommt damit schon gut klar  ich würde mir die 1199euro variante holen da der Prozi der 1049euro variante doch seeeehr low is!...schade das sie nicht einen i5-520-540 gewählt haben


----------



## Nvidia+AMD (8. November 2010)

ich würd das zweite nehmen...: Da Full HD display...und i7...


----------



## Pagz (8. November 2010)

Und was soll Full HD bei der Monitor Größe bringen?


----------



## Freak2011 (8. November 2010)

das man z.b. bei Officearbeiten mehr überblick hat, nicht ewig scrollen muss, in Games es einfach genialer aussieht. usw usw ^^!


----------



## k4m1k42e (8. November 2010)

Gibt doch Unschärfeprobleme durch Interpolation bei nicht nativer Auflösung.
Mich schreckt auch das "glare" Display ab, hasse Spiegelungen im Display.

Befindet sich die CPU auf einem Modul? Dann rüste ich diese nachträglich auf.


----------



## Freak2011 (8. November 2010)

das kann wohl kaum jemand sagen da meines erachtens es noch nirgends getestet wurde oder allgemein analysiert??


----------



## k4m1k42e (10. November 2010)

Vorsicht! Das Modell um 1049€ hat definitiv *kein* LED-Backlight Display!

Laut Notebookjournal ist im 1599€ Modell ein  BluRay Laufwerk verbaut.
Wende mich diesbezüglich nochmals direkt an Medion zur Klärung.


----------



## k4m1k42e (10. November 2010)

k4m1k42e schrieb:


> Befindet sich die CPU auf einem Modul?



_Die Antwort vom Medion Technologie Center:
_+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Sehr geehrter Herr _k4m1k42e_,
vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass wir solche Fragen nicht  beantworten können, da Eingriffe in das Notebook nur durch unsere  Werkstatt durchgeführt werden. Für die Performance ist es nicht  entscheidend, ob der Prozessor gelötet oder auf einem Sockel verbaut  ist.

Wir bedauern Ihnen keine andere Auskunft geben zu können und hoffen auf Ihr Verständnis.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Medion Technologie Center
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Ich vermute zwar sehr stark das die CPU auf einem Sockel verbaut ist, aber durch das Restrisiko, verbunden mit dem fehlenden LED-Backlight beim 1049€ Modell, greife ich, falls sich die Angabe mit dem BluRay Laufwerk bestätigen sollte, zum 1599€ Modell, ansonsten zum 1199€ Kompromiss.


----------



## Superwip (10. November 2010)

Warum man mehr Geld für einen Spiegel ausgeben soll verstehe ich genauso wenig, wie das man in einem Laptop nicht auf ein LED Backlight setzt; teurer ist es kaum, verbraucht weniger Platz und weniger Strom, gerade im mobilen Bereich wo das wichtig ist sehr verwunderlich

Ich würde auch einiges darauf verwetten, dass die CPU gesockelt ist


----------



## Freak2011 (10. November 2010)

die CPU wird höchstwahrscheinlich wechselbar sein  aber was ist sooo wild daran wenns kein LED Backlight hat?


----------



## Superwip (11. November 2010)

Der größere Energieverbrauch der zu einer geringeren Akkulaufzeit führt und auch die Tatsache, dass das Display beim Einsatz von LED Backlight wohl noch etwas dünner sein könnte- und das für einen fast vernachlässigbar höheren Herstellungsaufwand

Natürlich ist der Unterschied nicht riesig aber das es einen gibt ist angesichts der fehlenden Nachteile schon Grund genug zu hinterfragen, warum man hier noch grundlos auf alte Technik setzt


----------



## we3dm4n (11. November 2010)

LED Backlight bringt keine Vorteile bei der Dicke des Displays, da sich die LEDs hinter dem LCD befinden...


----------



## Superwip (11. November 2010)

Ja, bei einer echten, flächigen LED Rückenbeleuchtung aber kennst du einen Laptop, der soetwas hat? Ich nicht... und das hat auch gute Gründe


----------



## k4m1k42e (12. November 2010)

Im 1599€ Modell ist *kein* BluRay Laufwerk verbaut laut Medionshop!

RAM-Belegung (MD 97624) und (MD 97625): _(Infos vom Medionshop)_
In dem Gerät sind 3 Slots verbaut welche mit jeweils einem 2 GB-Modul bestückt sind.Es wird Speicher mit folgender Spezifikation verwendet:
DDR3-1066 und DDR3-1333 DRAM (non ECC)
12 GB RAM maximale Gesamtspeichermenge 

Denke nach den gesammelten Informationen macht nur das (MD 97624) wirklich Sinn. 
(MD 97623) ist einfach zu spartanisch ausgestattet und das (MD 97625) überteuert. 
Werde zum (MD 97624) um 1199€ greifen .


----------



## k4m1k42e (15. November 2010)

Habe beim Kauf einen zeitlich befristeten *10€ Gutschein* für den Medionshop erhalten. Bevor ihr einen X6811 bestellt schreibt mich per PN an dann gibts 10€ Rabatt. Wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst!


----------



## Alex555 (23. November 2010)

nur atoms und celerons , sowie alle uv cpus werden normalerweise verlötet, selbst mein Pentium Dual Core im Studio 1555 ist über einen Sockel verbunden^^. Durch die verschiedenen Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten würde ich auf jeden Fall auf Sockel schliessen, die nehmen keine 2 verschiedenen Mobos. 
Edit: Ich würde auch eher kein Medion nehmen, die besten Zeiten sind vorbei. Zum Support kann ich dir nicht sagen, du solltest aber mal Alienware überlegen, ruf mal an und lass dir ein Angebot machen. Da kannst du einiges heraushandeln. V.a der VOS ist super.


----------

